# 0.25" Drywall & Cinder Block



## dvelleux (May 15, 2009)

Folks,

I am soon to be setting up a showroom in my new shop location. The wall of the showrrom area are cinderblock, not attractive for showing off cabinetry. I am thinking of using a strong adhesive witha deep notched trowel to mount 0.25" drywall to the cinder block for a more attractive surface. Will this work?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

use metal furring strips....."z channel"....rc channel...whatever, against the brick wall via concrete nails.....then drywall on top of that.

or, perhaps glue it on with liquid nails.....etc.

i just finished a remodel similar to this. we had to attach drywall onto a brick fireplace....some areas we glued, some areas we used metal furring strips.

good luck.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

you would have better luck getting the waves out by useing 5/8's or you could also shoot r/c-1 to the brick and screw 5/8's rock to that.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

dvelleux said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am soon to be setting up a showroom in my new shop location. The wall of the showrrom area are cinderblock, not attractive for showing off cabinetry. I am thinking of using a strong adhesive witha deep notched trowel to mount 0.25" drywall to the cinder block for a more attractive surface. Will this work?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I would fir the wall out with hat channel or z channel like the others recommended because it gives you the opportunity to plumb or straighten the walls before hanging the drywall. 1/4" drywall tends to reflect the imperfections of the wall behind it. I would use at least 1/2" drywall.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

laminating also lets the moisture from the cinderblock bleed into the rock causing problems later.


----------

